# Kubota 9960 thoughts?



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking at a kubota 9960 no loader 4x4 24 speed trans cab. Will be using fo square baleing rake and tedding. I have a 5100m but need another tractor added acres and putting my daughters to work. Any thoughts good or bad ?it’s a 2015 550hrs thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not the tractors fault but it’s from the notorious EGR generation of emissions controls. I’m not sure how reliable the Kubota DPF filters have been.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Do you know if the dpf can be deleted?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

There are certain places that can do a delete and tune on the tractor.
On my kubota m8560 about once a year i take off the exhaust filter and clean it. Put 1100-1200 hours a year on the tractor. I do have the 8560 tuned, without a delete to about the same specs as the 9960.


----------

